# Port Huron Smelt Outing



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Well it's almost that time of the year, any ideas on dates, locations and food ? Al :chillin:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ohhhhh......Mr. Hot-ta-trot is gettin a bit antsy already:16suspect:lol::evil:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Al depending on the date put me down for a pot of "sloppy deer joes" and the plaque should still be up for grabs. Hopefully I can fish by that Joeker fella again, he brought me such good luck last year :lol:


----------



## carpcrazy (Mar 19, 2010)

so what is this all about.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Wow blast form the past. Hi Al.
Its just about that time to think Smelt. getting them to swim into your net is another thing:lol:


----------



## geo (Oct 22, 2009)

sounds like a great time, would like to know about this event and pic's of passed thanks.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

geo said:


> sounds like a great time, would like to know about this event and pic's of passed thanks.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...4707&highlight=port+huron+smelt+outing&page=7

Count me in again.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'd like to hear the details... i might be able to pull it off (depends on a lot of factors though).

i don't really have squat as far as smelt gear, but i could wet a line, drink a beer, and eat a brat.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Thinking the end of April or early May? Al :chillin:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i'd like to hear the details... i might be able to pull it off (depends on a lot of factors though).
> 
> i don't really have squat as far as smelt gear, but i could wet a line, drink a beer, and eat a brat.


Hey Steve, sound like you've got everything that's needed! 

Hey Al, its been a long winter, good to see you posting about smelt, I know that springs here once you do!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

This is always a good time. Can we arrange it so it's not quite so cold and windy? :lol:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> This is always a good time. Can we arrange it so it's not quite so cold and windy? :lol:


Sure Barb, but only if you bite the head off the first one!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sturge (Jan 21, 2003)

Count me in Al, Are you going to organize this outing? I can bring a couple of chairs some poles and some Blackberry Brandy. Some food
Tom


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Count me in too!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Sturge said:


> Count me in Al, Are you going to organize this outing? I can bring a couple of chairs some poles and some Blackberry Brandy. Some food
> Tom


Good to see you are still around Tom, really don't want to be in charge of organizing the event just want to keep the tradition going. Matt did a great job last year (hint hint) Maybe we should shoot for a later date? Middle-end of May? Gives everybody more time to plan food:corkysm55, fishing strategies etc......... Burksee, are you gonna try to make it this year? Al :chillin:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Al, I'd love to, pick a date as now that the snow has melted my weekend schedules filling up fast!


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh wow its that time again?? I better get heavier line on the poles incase I get a bigger boat I guess


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Doubtndude said:


> Oh wow its that time again?? I better get heavier line on the poles incase I get a bigger boat I guess


I think the anchor and rope you were using there last year would suffice to a bigger boat:lol:


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

The_Don said:


> I think the anchor and rope you were using there last year would suffice to a bigger boat:lol:


Hey hey that boat put up the best fight I had fishing all last season !:lol:
and if it wasn't for the off shore wind he had on his side I would have gotten him in to the net
:SHOCKED:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Try braided line you wont get that streeeeeeeeeech.


----------

